# Dualzahlen mit Programm berrechnen. Code funktioniert nicht



## moritzott (9. Okt 2014)

Hallo,
Bin neu im Forum, da ich Hilfe brauche.
Habe die Hausaufgabe ein Programm zu schreiben in welches man eine Zahl eingibt, die dann als Dualzahl wieder ausgegeben werden soll. Habe bereit etwas geschrieben, beim kompilieren kommt es auch zu keinem Error, allerdings passiert nichts wenn man den Button im Programm benutzt.

Hier der Code:

```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

public class Umrechner_a extends Applet
implements ActionListener
{
	private TextField Eingabe;
	private int EingabeZahl;
	private boolean EingabeGetaetigt = false;
	private int [] Zahl = new int [7];
	private int Ergebnis;
	private Button Knopf1;
	
	public void init()
	{
		setLayout(null);
	
		Knopf1 = new Button ("Dualzahl bestimmen");
		add(Knopf1);
		Knopf1.setBounds(75, 50, 150, 25);
		Knopf1.addActionListener(this);
	
		Eingabe = new TextField();
		add (Eingabe);
		Eingabe.setBounds(135, 10, 30, 25);
		Eingabe.addActionListener(this);
	}
	
	public void actionPerformed (ActionEvent event)
	{

		if (event.getSource() == Eingabe)
		{
			EingabeZahl = Integer.parseInt (Eingabe.getText());
			EingabeGetaetigt = true;
			
		}
		
		if ( event.getSource() == Knopf1)
		{
			EingabeZahl = Integer.parseInt(Eingabe.getText());
			
			for(int i=0; i <= 7; i++)
			{
				Zahl [i] = EingabeZahl % 2;
				EingabeZahl = EingabeZahl / 2;
			}
		repaint();
		
		}
		
		
			for(int i=0; i <= 7; i++)
			{
				Zahl [i] = EingabeZahl % 2;
				EingabeZahl = EingabeZahl / 2;
			}
			
		

		
		repaint();
		
	}


	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		if (EingabeGetaetigt)
		{
			g.drawString("Die Dualzahl lautet:"+Zahl[7]+""+Zahl[6]+""+Zahl[5]+""+Zahl[4]+""+Zahl[3]+""+Zahl[2]+""+Zahl[1]+""+Zahl[0]+"", 100, 50);
		}
	}
}
```

Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.???:L


----------



## Gucky (9. Okt 2014)

Was wird denn von getSource zurückgegeben?

Lass dir mal die Schritte und Variablenbelegungen mit Syspits ausgeben. So spontan kann ich nichts finden.

Wie bist du darauf gekommen die Java Tags zu verwenden? Es ist richtig aber mich würde es mal interessieren.


----------

